# forgotten pin number



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Right its a brief one. Was thinking of getting a tv on the old credit card but haven't used it in about 2 years and cant remember the pin. Could i still by from currys in store. i.e. sign for it


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Not normally - retailers have much more protection from fraud with chip and pin. To them you would appear to be no more than someone who had acquired the card by ill means. 

Put yourself in their shoes. I would imagine that you would not serve anyone who said that they had forgotten their pin.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes they bar the card if it has not been used for over 12 months, don't you have online access to the account to retrieve the pin number?


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

It does show up on my online banking but didn't see anywhere to retrieve the pin. I did think they wouldn't take it but wasn't sure if i showed i.d with it. Just went to the cash point and tried the 2 it could have been but that didn't work but also didn't swallow my card.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

backzilla said:


> It does show up on my online banking but didn't see anywhere to retrieve the pin. I did think they wouldn't take it but wasn't sure if i showed i.d with it. Just went to the cash point and tried the 2 it could have been but that didn't work but also didn't swallow my card.


WHich bank issued the card?


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Lloyds tsb. just range and they are sending a new one. I WANT A NEW TV NOOOOOW. Have to wait for a new pin. Might pay online and collect in store.



Avanti said:


> WHich bank issued the card?


----------

